# Biete: Rolle der Auferstehung ll Server: Kil'jaeden ll Allianz



## Kempa___ (7. März 2012)

[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Hallo liebe Freunde,

ihr wollt wieder WOW zocken, womöglich auf dem Server *Kil'jaeden & auf Allianzseite*, gemütlich auf eurem Mount reiten und kein langes Gequeste durchmachen?

Dann biete ich euch hiermit eine einmalige Gelegenheit!

Schreibt mich einfach per PN an, und ich hole euch zurück ins Spiel!

*Deine Vorteile?*

*--- *sofort Level 80! *---*
*---* Kostenloser Umzug auf meinen Server! *---*
*---* Cataclysm kostenlos! *---*
*---* 7 Tage free-to-play! ---[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]*& von mir persönlich gibt's obendrauf:*[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]--- ich begleite dich beim questen von Lvl 80 - 85, sofern ich online bin was aber jeden Tag der Fall ist. [/font][font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]---[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]--- bei Fragen zu Klassen stehe ich dir gerne zur Verfügung und versuche dir Rede und Antwort zu stehen [/font][font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]---[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]--- Zusammen Instanzen, zusammen raiden? Gerne! ---

Also, wieso nicht?  Mir würdest du damit einen Gefallen tun und mir ein hübsches Mount bescheren, also zögere nicht lange und schreib mich an![/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"][attachment=12521:WoWScrnShot_022912_222547.jpg][/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Fragen? Anschreiben! Freue mich jetzt schon auf deine Nachricht, insofern ..[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Liebe Grüße 
[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]


----------

